# pneumatic struts instead of the rod for hood



## cashman3000 (Jun 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if u can get pneumatic struts that hold up the hood instead of the rod.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Not sure, I glanced around for a while the other day thinking the same thing. I couldnt see a good place you could mount a bracket in the bay without tearin plastic off. But I didnt look very hard either.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I would also love to see pneumatic struts for the trunk. I hate torsion springs and arms. 

Adam


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the hoods to heavy for the struts....but I could be wrong.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I think the hoods to heavy for the struts....but I could be wrong.


It's not. There is a member on here who has them and sold an extra pair but isn't around much and didn't leave us with a solid link.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome !! Lol I would like to do this aswell, one thing I liked about my cobalt haha hood struts and trunk struts.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You mean hood lift supports like these?










Supra has these and have to be replaced occasionally or else you will get a heck of a bump on your head, rear hatch also uses them. Wish the hood did use the rod, reliable and would last forever, and no more bumped heads. 

Sure you will have a clear space in front of the vehicle, but when working over the fenders, these supports will be in the way, so either way you lose. Also used on SUV's and minivans, guys are always asking about these for the rear hatch.

Good thing Monroe makes these, were 14 bucks each, crazy Toyota dealer wanted 80 bucks each for these things. And found the Monroe's to be far superior. Also need on for my copying machine, but said the heck with it, got a stick.

Best choice for a hood would be a piece of rope tied to a skyhook.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

The cruze is trying to be kept as light as possible I'm sure that's why .


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought I saw these on carid. I'll look around tonight.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can buy the support lifts, but would have to make your own brackets. Then try to figure out a secure place to mount them, may have to reenforce the hood.

For the longest time, could open any hood from the outside of the vehicle, guess people were more honest back then. But then came along the interior hood release for protection. But this protection came at a price, want to make darn sure that cable and hood release is rust free and well lubricated. Kind of frustrating when you can't open your hood and depending on the vehicle can be a nightmare to attempt to open it.

So come along with a statement, solve one problem create ten more.


----------



## brandl (Dec 23, 2014)

DONE:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, that gas strut died on my Konica copier, need that to clear a paper jam or change the ink cartridge. Replacement cost is $$$$ and a real pain to change. So just cut a stick, it works. For years, cars used coiled springs, they worked just fine.

Can't see the detail on this video, but how many times do people open their hoods? For me, least once a week, for some, never. That rod works very well. 

Now the hatch gas struts are headed south on my Supra, could leave it or try to rob a bank to buy new ones. Or find a stick or use a small pair of vise grips.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Commodore came standard with two gas struts and I needed to replace them after about eight years. When they are getting tired as soon as you get a bit of cooler weather the hood starts falling down. Cost about $40 to replace so not too bad. The rod is no inconvinence for me though, happy either way. My previous Ford Falcon had a similar sized hood but only one strut, now that was a pain.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, for me a skyhook works just fine. Except at night, can't see the sky.


----------

